# Bermuda Seeding



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

Ok some of you experienced Bermuda people . I have a few fields of alfalfa that are starting to go the other way . My question is can you overseed Bermuda and get results . As far as timothy , orch grass , clovers ,, I and lots of people do that a lot around here and works great . Late feb , early march with the UATV . Will this work for Bermuda ??????


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Don't know about KY but down here seeded bermuda does not yield as much and bermuda sprigged. Alfalfa becomes toxic to itself after 5-7 years. Plant oats, wheat, etc the the following year replant alfalfa.


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

Actually trying to get away from alfalfa . Looking for something like Bermuda that yields and cuts all summer . I'm open to suggestions . Although I have been impressed with some of my native grass test fields . Switch grass and little blue stem . Horse people being my main clients tho , you say orch , timothy , or Bermuda and their eyes light up .


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

From my observation seeded Bermuda hasn't done very well for neighbors. Sprigged Jiggs Bermuda is the rage here.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

If I was in an area that grew alfalfa and Bermuda I wouldn't even have to think about it... Alfalfa all the way. 
And this is coming from a guy that cuts 1500+ acres of Bermuda a year.


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

Alfalfa , although nice , has a limited life around here . I keep it on a 28 day schedule and ride it hard but your interseeding grass into it after the 3rd year and redoing the field in 5-6 yrs . looking to go with something permenant .


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

NOW , looking at some more threads on here and the difference between sprigs and tops ?????? Seems to be a popular opinion that the seed is not to great . I did plant 5ac of wrangler 2 yrs ago and I'll admit its not what I expected . Had a hard winter that year also and just blamed it on that . Where it came up good its good and its slowly spreading . I know it'd be work but can you HAND sprig or tops into the alfalfa so don't have to tear up what I have ?????


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

siscofarms said:


> NOW , looking at some more threads on here and the difference between sprigs and tops ?????? Seems to be a popular opinion that the seed is not to great . I did plant 5ac of wrangler 2 yrs ago and I'll admit its not what I expected . Had a hard winter that year also and just blamed it on that . Where it came up good its good and its slowly spreading . I know it'd be work but can you HAND sprig or tops into the alfalfa so don't have to tear up what I have ?????


Not understanding tops. There are various strains of sprigged Bermuda. Some more cold tolorant than others. There are no till spriggers but ... a fine prepared seed bed is the best for a good crop. Plus conditions have to be good ... the weather/rain. It some takes 3 years to become completely established. I know a couple of years ago when their was a hay shortage people down here loved the timothy. I don't think we can grow in down here because of the heat.

I would look at the most high yielding crop.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

I have both Coastal Bermuda grass and alfalfa. About 50 acres of each. 
My bermudagrass is maybe 20% invasive common bermudagrass.

Nether bermudagrass or alfalfa are invincible. both will die off for disease or mechanical damage. Thing is bermudagrass is mostly a turf grass that can and does reproduce vegetatively. Thus the sprigging, inserting live plant parts into the ground and establishing or thickening the stand. Actually this is an advantage for alfalfa. Every 5 or so years there is a distinct improvement through breeding efforts. My Coastal Bermudagrass is an exact copy of the original offering by DR Burton in 194something.
Coastal came to Texas about 1952 and my grass is an exact copy of that first planting. In Theory.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Some good reading material .

http://www.wvu.edu/~agexten/pubnwsltr/TRIM/5811.pdf

http://pubs.ext.vt.edu/442/442-454/442-454.html

http://www.uwex.edu/ces/forage/wfc/proceedings2003/speedhaydrying.htm


----------



## astropilot (Jun 3, 2008)

For our area Wrangler and Cherokee Bermudagrass seed seems to do the best. Wrangler is available in many place. The cherokee is available at Nixa hardware in Missouri.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

gradyjohn said:


> Not understanding tops. There are various strains of sprigged Bermuda. Some more cold tolorant than others. There are no till spriggers but ... a fine prepared seed bed is the best for a good crop. Plus conditions have to be good ... the weather/rain. It some takes 3 years to become completely established. I know a couple of years ago when their was a hay shortage people down here loved the timothy. I don't think we can grow in down here because of the heat.
> 
> I would look at the most high yielding crop.


Sprigs are basically transplanted plants. Sprigs are dug up and re- planted in another location. Tops= clippings. The Bermuda is cut when its about 18". Then the clippings (tops) are spread then disc in or planted with a sprigger


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

ANewman said:


> Sprigs are basically transplanted plants. Sprigs are dug up and re- planted in another location. Tops= clippings. The Bermuda is cut when its about 18". Then the clippings (tops) are spread then disc in or planted with a sprigger


Thanks. Everybody sprigs down here.


----------

